# Greetings from the Hoosier State



## bhays (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello everyone,

My name is Brett Hays and I operate a haunted house in Southern Indiana called Fear Fair. We have been at it five years in our current configuration, but I have been haunting for at least 18 years with various haunts.

I ran into Jeff on the Halloween-L mail list and he mentioned a group buy for beef netting, which I wanted to check out. I am wanting to add some to our facade:










We have a web site located at www.fearfair.com and a Myspace Profile at www.myspace.com/fearfair

Thanks for welcoming me to your world.

Brett Hays
Director
Fear Fair
www.fearfair.com


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Brett. Nice facade! It looks especially old and rotten.


----------



## bhays (Mar 18, 2006)

We tore down an old barn to collect the wood. It was a boatload of work.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

bhays said:


> We tore down an old barn to collect the wood. It was a boatload of work.


But it looks great! So, was it worth it? I'd say so.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Welcome aboard Brett. Nice facade! It looks especially old and rotten.


I agree, welcome!
I think the old a rotten look must be a trait of the one who posted

Jeff


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Brett!
Love the facade as well.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome

Make yourself at home


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey man welcome to the street!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Brett. Glad you found us.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome! Like Z-F said, that facade looks great! If I make anything half that nice this year, I'll be happy.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Brett welcome from another Hoosier. Merlin (The Quiet One)


----------



## bhays (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, Clarksville. That's close...I'm in Seymour.


----------

